# Johns Hopkins Doctor Accuses CDC of 'Sitting on Data' to Suit Their Narrative



## JonDouglas (Jun 18, 2021)

From Newsweek via MSN:  *Johns Hopkins Doctor Marty Makary Accuses CDC of 'Sitting on Data' to Suit Their Narrative*

_During a television appearance on Sunday night, Dr. Marty Makary of Johns Hopkins Hospital claimed the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) "sits on a lot of data." He also suggested the reason why the health organization holds back information is to better support their agenda._​​_Along with being a healthy policy expert and surgeon, Makary is a Fox News contributor. It was on that network where he made the comments regarding the CDC not being forthcoming about its information. The claim came during the Sunday edition of the Fox News program The Next Revolution With Steve Hilton._​​_While discussing the effects of COVID-19 on youth, Makary said, "The headlines that were not broadcast by the CDC, and the media did not cover, was that no child in that entire study died of COVID, number one."_​​_"And number two, the hospitalization rate was lower for COVID than it was of influenza. The CDC sits on a lot of data," he continued. "And by the way, why are we getting this data from February now in June, again, with the heart-swelling complications of over 300 kids? They had that data now for three weeks; they announced it last Wednesday. They're having their emergency meeting about a week and half later."_​


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 18, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> From Newsweek via MSN:  *Johns Hopkins Doctor Marty Makary Accuses CDC of 'Sitting on Data' to Suit Their Narrative*
> 
> _During a television appearance on Sunday night, Dr. Marty Makary of Johns Hopkins Hospital claimed the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) "sits on a lot of data." He also suggested the reason why the health organization holds back information is to better support their agenda._​​_Along with being a healthy policy expert and surgeon, Makary is a Fox News contributor. It was on that network where he made the comments regarding the CDC not being forthcoming about its information. The claim came during the Sunday edition of the Fox News program The Next Revolution With Steve Hilton._​​_While discussing the effects of COVID-19 on youth, Makary said, "The headlines that were not broadcast by the CDC, and the media did not cover, was that no child in that entire study died of COVID, number one."_​​_"*And number two, the hospitalization rate was lower for COVID than it was of influenza*. The CDC sits on a lot of data," he continued. "And by the way, why are we getting this data from February now in June, again, with the heart-swelling complications of over 300 kids? They had that data now for three weeks; they announced it last Wednesday. They're having their emergency meeting about a week and half later."_​



*Emphasis mine*

I'm NOT! a CDC fan.   Think it was @FastTrax who called them (C)ount (D)at (C)ash ...very accurate imo.  Employees are mostly career bureaucrats who used to be able to openly do big bucks moonlighting contract work for pharmaceutical companies, and I'm betting some are now getting that money under the table.   One obvious connection is that they cook the books by lumping all cause pneumonia deaths in with flu deaths to scare monger promote the often poorly effective flu vaccines.

CDC dismally failed with early Covid19 testing.   But the *bolded part* above is flat out misleading. Even if there are more general bed flu admissions in bad years, nothing has overwhelmed critical care like Covid in modern times. Nothing else has killed healthcare providers at the rate Covid has. It's too bad that he went there because the CDC does need calling out on a good many fronts, but making statements like that hurts critics' crediblity.


----------



## win231 (Jun 18, 2021)

I only require ONE lie before I suspect everything I'm told.
I'm still chuckling at the reports of _"Gurneys lined up in hallways & so many Covid deaths that hospital morgues can't accept any more & bodies are stacked up in meat trucks in hospital parking lots."_
Right after that report, I just happened to drive my sister to the ER with a UTI.  THREE people in the waiting room, she was seen immediately & doctors standing around chatting.
A few days later, I went to another large hospital to pick up a friend.  Empty ER & not a single meat truck in sight.

Like a Doobie Brothers song:  "What a Fool Believes."


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> I only require ONE lie before I suspect everything I'm told.
> I'm still chuckling at the reports of _"Gurneys lined up in hallways & so many Covid deaths that hospital morgues can't accept any more & bodies are stacked up in meat trucks in hospital parking lots."_
> Right after that report, I just happened to drive my sister to the ER with a UTI.  THREE people in the waiting room, she was seen immediately & doctors standing around chatting.
> A few days later, I went to another large hospital to pick up a friend.  Empty ER & not a single meat truck in sight.
> ...



That--Thank God--didn't happen nationwide, but it did happen some places.  NYC early on and El Paso later in the outbreak are two examples of places where conditions were such that hospitals and morgues were overwhelmed.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 18, 2021)

It is always interesting to look see who is giving money to the CDC through the CDC Foundation.  See the DONOR LIST and ask yourself the pertinent quesions (e.g., who, what, why, when, where and how much?)


----------



## win231 (Jun 18, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> That--Thank God--didn't happen nationwide, but it did happen some places.  NYC early on and El Paso later in the outbreak are two examples of places where conditions were such that hospitals and morgues were overwhelmed.


Was that something you personally witnessed, or what was reported?
I suppose a tiny hospital might be overwhelmed - just as it might be during a bad flu season.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> Was that something you personally witnessed, or what was reported?
> I suppose a tiny hospital might be overwhelmed - just as it might be during a bad flu season.



I didn't witness NYC and El Paso.  I do have doctor friends throughout the Jackson MS area--one in top level administration at the University of Mississippi Medical Center.  For a time during Mississippi's 2020 summer outbreak and especially during the winter outbreak, all Jackson MS ICU beds were full with nowhere nearby with the proper staff and equipment to send people. Covid team staff members were sleeping on the floors when they could snatch time at UMMC during the winter outbreak.  My sister lost 12 nursing home residents in one week during the summer outbreak.  A non-Covid bad week for her would be to lose three or four; she consistently lost more than three or four patients a good many weeks last year.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> Was that something you personally witnessed, or what was reported?
> I suppose a tiny hospital might be overwhelmed - just as it might be during a bad flu season.



Not something that Personally witnesses, but a neighbor's daughter, who's a RN at one of the largest Level-1 trauma hospitals in Tampa, told similar stories - the morbidity rate, bed census of patients on vents, PPE shortages, etc 

While I didn't personally ask the daughter, I assume the patients she was talking about had tested positive for COVID.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> Was that something you personally witnessed, or what was reported?
> I suppose a tiny hospital might be overwhelmed - just as it might be during a bad flu season.



Oops ...forgot about NOLA a few posts up.  Have friends there who were in the thick of last year's late spring outbreak and news reports from there were accurate.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> I only require ONE lie before I suspect everything I'm told.



More eye witness reports of empty epicenter hospitals in New York. <--
Updated: still empty hospitals <-- while the scamdemic continues in the media.
The madness continues:  empty hospitals all over the world <-- still being reported as full.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 18, 2021)

John cycling said:


> More eye witness reports of empty epicenter hospitals in New York. <--



The "blog" you referenced is dated April 2020...just as this pandemic was beginning to become a major issue.  Go forward to Jan. 2021, and it was a whole different story with many major hospitals being overwhelmed.

https://nypost.com/2021/01/12/map-reveals-how-us-hospitals-are-overwhelmed-with-covid-patients/ 

At the same time that the "blog" you referenced was downplaying the severity of this virus, NYC was setting up mobile morgues to warehouse hundreds of those who had already died.

https://www.seattletimes.com/nation...s-as-coronavirus-deaths-strain-funeral-homes/


----------



## win231 (Jun 18, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The "blog" you referenced is dated April 2020...just as this pandemic was beginning to become a major issue.  Go forward to Jan. 2021, and it was a whole different story with many major hospitals being overwhelmed.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/01/12/map-reveals-how-us-hospitals-are-overwhelmed-with-covid-patients/
> 
> ...


It doesn't take much to convince you.  A map someone drew on their computer, where they can put anything they want on it?
I hope you were never a detective.


----------



## chic (Jun 19, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> From Newsweek via MSN:  *Johns Hopkins Doctor Marty Makary Accuses CDC of 'Sitting on Data' to Suit Their Narrative*
> 
> _During a television appearance on Sunday night, Dr. Marty Makary of Johns Hopkins Hospital claimed the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) "sits on a lot of data." He also suggested the reason why the health organization holds back information is to better support their agenda._​​_Along with being a healthy policy expert and surgeon, Makary is a Fox News contributor. It was on that network where he made the comments regarding the CDC not being forthcoming about its information. The claim came during the Sunday edition of the Fox News program The Next Revolution With Steve Hilton._​​_While discussing the effects of COVID-19 on youth, Makary said, "The headlines that were not broadcast by the CDC, and the media did not cover, was that no child in that entire study died of COVID, number one."_​​_"And number two, the hospitalization rate was lower for COVID than it was of influenza. The CDC sits on a lot of data," he continued. "And by the way, why are we getting this data from February now in June, again, with the heart-swelling complications of over 300 kids? They had that data now for three weeks; they announced it last Wednesday. They're having their emergency meeting about a week and half later."_​


Medicine is corporate now. There is no autonomy left to them.


----------



## Mike (Jun 19, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> From Newsweek via MSN:  *Johns Hopkins Doctor Marty Makary Accuses CDC of 'Sitting on Data' to Suit Their Narrative*


Same here Jon, they are chopping graphs to show just the climbing
bits and hiding the bit that show the fantastic drop in numbers, so
that they could cancel the opening up of the country on the 21st June.

Since then panic has set in because the "Euro" football competition
Final, that is listed to be held in London on 11th July, is under threat
of relocation, because the "European Football Association", want their
2,500 guests to be able to arrive for the game without isolating, no
matter where they are from. Suddenly the news is that if things don't
change we will be freed on the 5th of July.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> I hope you were never a detective.



Nope, I'm not a "detective".  I just try to follow the news...from multiple reputable sources...rather than accepting some post from an obscure "blog" or Facebook note as "truth".  Unfortunately there are a large number of the gullible who seem to be unable to face the facts.


----------



## rgp (Jun 19, 2021)

My neighbor a nurse, and my friends g/daughter also a nurse , said they never witnessed a rush on their hospitals, nor any over crowding . My neighbor said though that a crash victim did test positive for the china virus, and his death was listed as such.

Not arguing with anyone ......... just passing on information , as told to me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 19, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> From Newsweek via MSN:  *Johns Hopkins Doctor Marty Makary Accuses CDC of 'Sitting on Data' to Suit Their Narrative*
> 
> _During a television appearance on Sunday night, Dr. Marty Makary of Johns Hopkins Hospital claimed the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) "sits on a lot of data." He also suggested the reason why the health organization holds back information is to better support their agenda._​​_Along with being a healthy policy expert and surgeon, Makary is a Fox News contributor. It was on that network where he made the comments regarding the CDC not being forthcoming about its information. The claim came during the Sunday edition of the Fox News program The Next Revolution With Steve Hilton._​​_While discussing the effects of COVID-19 on youth, Makary said, "The headlines that were not broadcast by the CDC, and the media did not cover, was that no child in that entire study died of COVID, number one."_​​_"And number two, the hospitalization rate was lower for COVID than it was of influenza. The CDC sits on a lot of data," he continued. "And by the way, why are we getting this data from February now in June, again, with the heart-swelling complications of over 300 kids? They had that data now for three weeks; they announced it last Wednesday. They're having their emergency meeting about a week and half later."_​


Exactly what I figured!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 20, 2021)

John cycling said:


> More eye witness reports of empty epicenter hospitals in New York. <--
> Updated: still empty hospitals <-- while the scamdemic continues in the media.
> The madness continues:  empty hospitals all over the world <-- still being reported as full.


One of the things that happened NYC and other places is the lockdowns and/or limited business hours and public transportation schedule put a lot of people in contact with each other that normally would not have been. For example if a person shops at night and food stores are closing by 5 a lot of shoppers/people have contact with a demographic they wouldn't have. Limited public transportation schedules maxed out many routes where a train or bus wouldn't have been full or had as many people on it.

If we treated every flu, disease like the virus lockdowns etc it would probably produce similar results including surges in medical care use.


----------

